# Trick or Treat



## itywltmt

Related threads:
http://www.talkclassical.com/15469-haunting-halloween-music.html?highlight=halloween
http://www.talkclassical.com/13994-terrifying-music.html?highlight=halloween

En français: http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/10/fais-moi-peur.html

Yes, this _is _what you think it is.






This is the "Hallowe'en Hit Parade", Classics style - no _Monster Mash_ or _Disco Dracula_, you needn't worry. What I have planned here is about 90 minutes of classical spooks rather than things I heard that I found to sound scary or terrifying (If that's what you're looking for, the above threads have many fine examples.)

You will find here the _de facto_ standards: Bach's _Toccata and Fugue in D Minor_, Saint-Saëns' _Danse Macabre_, and Mussorgsky's _Night on Bald Mountain_ (just to name a few). In fact, I'm especially proud of the Mussorgsky rendition I found; it has to be the spookiest I've ever heard!

So tonight, when the retinue of little goblins show up, hook this up to your speakers and hit "play" to get your mood music going.

And, word to the wise, the "_threat _of trick" awaits if you fail to hand out candies, even to teenage girls who "dress like their teacher", as Larry David learns at his expense. The last selection on my playlist is a funny/funny classic bit from _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ *(NOTE: this is definitely PG for crude language, so you've been warned!)*:devil:

Happy Hallowe'en, and keep the little _snickers _for me!

*PLAYLIST DETAILS*​
*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)*
Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Conrad Kleiger, organ

*Charles GOUNOD (1818-1893)*
_Marche funèbre d'une marionnette_ (Funeral March of a Marionette) in D Minor (1879)
The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Yan Pascal Tortelier

*Camille SAINT-SAËNS (1835-1921)*
_Danse macabre_, Op.40
Sidney Sax, solo violinist; National Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leopold Stokowski.

*Sir Malcolm ARNOLD (1921-2006)*
_Tam O'Shanter_ Overture, Op.51
The New Symphony Orchestra of London conducted by Sir Alexander Gibson

*Frédéric CHOPIN (1810-1849)*
Third movement (_Marche funèbre: Lento_) from Piano Sonata No.2 in B Flat Minor, Op.35
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano
[Complete work performed by Vladimir Horowitz]

*Paul DUKAS (1865-1935)*
_L'Apprenti Sorcier_ (The Sorcerer's Apprentice) (1897)
The Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Leopold Stokowski

*Edvard GRIEG (1843-1907)*
_Dovregubbens hall_ (In the Hall of the Mountain King) from Peer Gynt Suite No.1, Op.46
Deutsches Filmorchester Babelsberg conducted by Scott Lawton

*Hector BERLIOZ (1803-1869)*
_Marche au supplice_ (March to the scaffold) and _Songe d'une nuit du Sabbat_ (Dream of a Sabbath night) from Symphonie fantastique: Épisode de la vie d'une artiste, Op.14 
Orchestre National de France conducted by Leonard Bernstein
[Complete performance]

*Andrew POWELL (*1949)*
_The Fall of the House of Usher_ (ca. 1975)
(Based on sketches for _La chûte de la maison Usher_, L. 112 by Claude DEBUSSY)
Orson Welles, narrator; The Alan Parsons Project

*Modest Petrovich MUSSORGSKY (1839-1881) *
_Ivanova noch' na Lisoy gore_ (Night on Bald Mountain) (1867)
(Arranged by René LEIBOWITZ)
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by René Leibowitz

Your Playlist: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL228FDFF54D95D4C6

*November 4th 2011, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage "World War I" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read our English and French commentary November 4th on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

